# Hot Hot Hot



## Brooks803 (Jun 22, 2011)

Finished this one up last week but got too busy over the weekend to post till now. It's a Black Ti Majestic FP on one of my home cast blanks with a replacement crystal in the clip. Finish was MM to 12000 and polished with Plastx. Even though I wiped everything down I still left a bit of stuff on the blank. Thanks for looking and for any comments made!













Closeup!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 22, 2011)

Fantastic blank,great match with the components and the photo is first class, just the pimp crystal might have looked better then the replacement, it might be my screen but it looks orange.


----------



## SteveG (Jun 22, 2011)

WOW! The pen and blank looks great for all the right reasons, but I am having a hard time with the color selection on the crystal. To me, it does not seem to fit. Am I just too closed minded to appreciate your artistic expression?:befuddled:  Great job!
Steve


----------



## simomatra (Jun 22, 2011)

Pen looks fantastic but as the other have said the crystal does not look right I hope it does in the hand.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 22, 2011)

Are you using a subtle technique to tell me I need to start paying for blanks? GEEZUS that's sexy.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jun 22, 2011)

That is a pretty awesome blank.  I won't pile on about the replacement crystal.:tongue:


----------



## boxerman (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow nice pen and blank. You make some awesome blanks.


----------



## brookswife803 (Jun 22, 2011)

The photo doesn't show it really but there is a ton of orange on the blank just not as translucent as the stone. They match better in person.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 22, 2011)

That makes me feel much better, I thought maybe I was going color blind... BTW I've sent you'all a PM.





brookswife803 said:


> The photo doesn't show it really but there is a ton of orange on the blank just not as translucent as the stone. They match better in person.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 22, 2011)

brookswife803 said:


> The photo doesn't show it really but there is a ton of orange on the blank just not as translucent as the stone. They match better in person.


 
lol..thanks for explaining while I was out in the shop babe! 

It really does look much better in person. I think the flash washed out the color in the clip some. It's a bit darker in person. I do appreciate yall's honesty though. Constructive critism never hurts :beat-up::biggrin:



Drstrangefart said:


> Are you using a subtle technique to tell me I need to start paying for blanks? GEEZUS that's sexy.


 
Oh I'm sorry...was I being subtle :devil:  LOL...If you want something like this Allan, yea you gotta fork out the dough. Seeing what you've been creating with my "Oops" blanks I might need to start re-evaluating my quality control  :biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 22, 2011)

Either way it looks fantastic! Nice work Jonathon!


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Jun 23, 2011)

Fabulous Jonathon!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jun 23, 2011)

That is really a nice looking pen.

Your blanks just get better and better.  I have a couple I have put up for special projects.  One of the suspended animations and 2 others.  I have those in the same hidey hole with some blanks from Roy and Jeff.  Starting to build me up a special projects collection.

Very nice work all around.  It's nice when you can say you made your own blanks to make the pen.


----------



## BSea (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Jonathon. . . . . . ummmmm. . . . . . .you know my latest order?  I think I'm going to add a blank or two.   :biggrin:

That is really a great looking pen.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep that's a cool looking pen Jonathon! your using some very nice color pigments/blends in your home brew.


----------



## wiset1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Another Sweet creation Jonathon!  It really is difficult to capture the depth and reach on some of these pens so keep doing what you're doing and perhaps you can send out 3D glasses with the blanks and convert the standard pics to 3D for the full dynamic range, ha ha ha.  

Oh yea, you can send me any of the Oops blanks you want, I'll segment and work them into my pens ;-)

Awesome as always partner


----------



## el_d (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweetness.....

Sensaei.


----------



## ToddMR (Jun 23, 2011)

Very cool blank and great pen made from it.  I think you did a good job all around.  I am going to have to start considering getting some of your blanks.


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 23, 2011)

Very nicely done.  Great color combination.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Jun 23, 2011)

perfect finish to a beautiful blank


----------



## omb76 (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks great Jonathan!  I like the look of the crystal personally, maybe a black one paired with this blank next time?  Fantastic work as always!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Jonathan,
That's just awesome.  What a great looking pen.  I'm a big fan of your photo skills as well.  Thanks for posting this one.


----------



## G1Pens (Jun 23, 2011)

I saw the pen in person at the GA meeting and it is awesome. The colors and the crystal all match up very well. It is a beautiful pen.


----------



## renowb (Jun 23, 2011)

That's really nice Jonathon! How's my blanks coming along? Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 



BSea said:


> Hey Jonathon. . . . . . ummmmm. . . . . . .you know my latest order? I think I'm going to add a blank or two. :biggrin:
> 
> That is really a great looking pen.


 
:wink:



renowb said:


> That's really nice Jonathon! How's my blanks coming along? Can't wait to see them!


 
Thanks Bill. Yours are ready to ship, just waiting on another order to cure so I can make one big trip to the post office.


----------



## renowb (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome! I am waiting by my mailbox! :biggrin: I wish I could see a demo one of these days. You're blanks are just out of this world! 



Brooks803 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrburls (Jun 23, 2011)

What ever color this is (orange with black or red with black) it is awesome looking Jonathon. It almost looks red with black on my sceen, if not a red with black would be a great idea too  

Keep mixing up the great looking colors Jonathon. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 23, 2011)

SteveG said:


> Am I just too closed minded to appreciate your artistic expression?:befuddled:



I actually like the orange crystal. Matchy-matchy looks nice, but I think it's more creative/artistic to make a non-match work. And in my eyes, this works. (Think about a bright spark flying up from a smoldering fire.)


----------



## Lenny (Jun 23, 2011)

That MAY be one of your best yet! Fantastic!


----------



## Tanner (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful pen!  Great job!


----------

